# Applescript Studio Application



## chief (Nov 23, 2002)

I just need some advice on Applescript Studio before I start on a large project, so if anyone experienced with it could help foresee any pitfalls before I invest a lot of work, I would appreciate it.

I want to write an Applescript Studio application to access a MySQL database for text information in rtf format. I want the application to handle lookups, assigning (numerous) field values, etc. I also want to the program to have a basic word processor to handle the data. A version of TextEdit with stylesheets, basically.

What I really want to know is can Applescript handle this sort of task since MySQL will be handling the major data processing? I figured I would just use Applescripts to handle shell commands and format the data (fonts, etc.) and send it to whatever windows I need. I would then have the rtf data sent to a customized version of TextEdit. It would be great if I could figure out how to do versioning eventually, but I basically want to assign categories, dates, statuses, etc. and have it all integrated into a word processor.

I am not a programmer. I've created the Hello World app and a tiny app to return MySQL status and that was easy enough. I know this would be a much larger project, so before I start delving into learning all of this, I want to make sure I don't waste my time because I am inexperienced. Any advice, warnings or encouragement would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## chief (Nov 25, 2002)

I understand Applescript shouldn't be asked to handle vast amounts of data, but doesn't that mean manipulation? I would have the applescript merely doing shell scripts. As in taking data from a window to make a MySQL query and then transferring the shell results to a window object. Since Applescript's biggest chore would be taking input from a search screen and formatting it into a MySQL query, would it not be able to handle that? Or would it be too slow? Otherwise, it would simply copy and paste data. I wouldn't have it parsing though the larger amounts of data, that's what MySQL is for.


----------

